# Stress reliever: 30min looping rainfall



## Armaetus (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.rainymood.com

Should help folks sleep and drop their stress by a bit.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had that bookmarked for the longest time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2010)

its not going to scream into my ears after 5 minutes and call me a fag, right...? >.>

edit: this is actually pretty neat^^


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah ha ha, this is great. I wonder what it is about rain that makes it so peaceful.


----------

